# Problem Getting ATI Mobility X2300's with Open Source Driver

## gentoolover

I've search the forum before I ask and I'm sure I can't find any useful information.

I'll be very sorry if this question have been solved previously.

My graphic card is ATI Mobility Radeon X2300 and I tried to install xf86-video-ati driver.

I have the kernel modules drm and radeon built, and xorg.conf correctly composed.

However when I startx, glxinfo | grep render reports:

```
  direct rendering: No
```

with LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose it says:

```

     libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so

     drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

     drmOpenDevice: open result is 4, (OK)

     drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

     drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

     drmOpenDevice: open result is 4, (OK)

     drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 4

     drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

     unknown chip id 0x718a, can't guess.
```

I'm not sure but is Mobility X2300 not supported by this driver? 

X2300 belongs to R500(RV535, M64) and is almost the same as X1300.

or maybe I should override the chip set in xorg.conf but How can I do that?

----------

## bbgermany

Can you post your xorg.conf please?

bb

----------

## gentoolover

I promise I followed the Gentoo DRI guide  :Smile: 

The Module part:

```

Section "Module"

    Load "glx"

    Load "dri"

    Load "dbe"

EndSection

```

The Device part:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Card0"

    Driver      "radeon"

    VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

    BoardName   "ATI Mobility Radeon X2300"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

    #Chipset    "generic"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Card0"

    Monitor     "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth 24

....

EndSection

```

I guess I should try to override the chipset detection, and make radeon driver to believe I'm actually X1300 rather than X2300?

----------

## bbgermany

I need your FULL xorg.conf, since you need a DRI entry as well. Otherwise your users wont be able to use DRI at all.

bb

----------

## gentoolover

Thank you for your patience!

OK, here it is(without some comments):

```

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    SubSection  "extmod"

        Option  "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "dri"

    Load         "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option      "blank time"    "10"    # 10 minutes

    Option      "standby time"  "20"

    Option      "suspend time"  "30"

    Option      "off time"      "60"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "keyboard"

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option      "AutoRepeat"    "500 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"      "Auto"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor1"

    HorizSync 30.0 - 80.1

    VertRefresh 80.5 - 90.5

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Card0"

    Driver      "radeon"

    VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

    BoardName   "ATI Mobility Radeon X2300"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

    #Chipset    "generic"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "Card0"

    Monitor     "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth 24

EndSection 

Section "ServerLayout"

    Option    "AIGLX" "true"

    Identifier  "Layout1"

    Screen      "Screen1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## gentoolover

Please note the name of my card, here is ATI playing the marketing game again.

Mobility X2300 is almost identical to Mobility X1300/X1350; It's  Rv535 based, code name M64.

Note it's not X2300HD  :Smile: 

----------

## bbgermany

Your xorg.conf looks good, but according to your first post, it seems, that the driver you are using is not really compatible with the chipset of your radeon card. do you use the latest driver or a stable?

Lastest should be xf86-video-ati-6.10.0. Latest stable is xf86-video-ati-6.8.0-r1

Maybe this helps a bit already  :Smile: 

bb

----------

## gentoolover

Thanks a lot!

Now problem is solved!!!

I can't believe I've made it!

First I added ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86", then get the newest mesa library and xorg as well, 

with driver radeonhd.

Then I made two modifications to the source code of mesa and radeonhd:

1. in file mesa/src/mesa/drivers/dri/r300/radeon_chipset.h, change "0x718A" to "0x718a";

2. in file (xorg's radeonhd driver, package xf86-video-radeonhd) radeonhd/src/rhd_id.c, 

   and new line: 

```
{ 0x718A, 0x1043, 0x1449, "ATI Mobility Radeon X2300", RHD_CARD_FLAG_NONE, DEVINFO_EMPTY },
```

The driver's manual page says it supports X2300, but as far as I can see from the source code, 

the X2300 part is missing. Maybe the developers think it's not stable enough.  :Very Happy: 

After all, everything is fine now and I have direct rendering.

Thanks everybody!

----------

## mobian

Just wanted to update everyone and let you know that with the latest packages in portage as of 5/5/09, the above hacks are no longer necessary -- at least on my laptop with a "Mobility Radeon x2300" (an M64-S).  I have the following packages installed:

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-7.4.1-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5  VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd"

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd-1.2.5

----------

## Spiros

I have the same video card (Mobility Radeon X2300) and I don't know which driver to use. I tried with radeonhd on Kubuntu, but they don't provide compositing support. Radeon support compositing, but have some graphics problems.

Mobian and gentoolover, can you suggest something for Gentoo to me? I'd like to have some compositing in my Kde4.

----------

